# my barn burnt down



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I lost everything.Brute is gone. My son motor cycle. Generator,pool pump,tools,air compressor. To much to list. No one was hurt. Please pray a little prayer. Thanks MIMB buds.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

sorry to hear that man I hope everyone is ok. Toys can be replaced people cannot.

Hope you had insurance on it,


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the loss good to hear no one was hurt but still really sucks.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

i will find out today about the insurance . so far the policy reads like I am covered.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks man but glad to hear that everyone is ok. good luck with your insurance.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

OH MY GOD. I am sooooooo sorry. Let us know what we can do to help. 

I am up in Lawrenceville, and can get down there to work on the weekends if you are going to rebuild.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

the adjustor is coming tomorrow. I just completed a list of all my contents. I am glad I had been doing fall cleaning or I would have really never had a clue what I had. I got a pretty good list ,now it is up to him if he will cover the contents. The structure is definitly covered. I guess I will just take that money and buy the Can Am mud pro and a tarp. To much trouble rebuilding 30years worth of shop stuff.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's horrible! Like everyone else said, glad that no one was hurt....and that it didn't spread to your house. You know our thoughts are with you.
D


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

heres a couple pics. The silver stuff in the center of the pic is the material that I was makeing the heat barriers out of. the last pic is where the motor was supposed to be.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

That motor just melted like it was icing on a hot cake. Keep us up to date on what insurance says


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's gonna fall under external and will be 10% of what your home is insured for unless you upped that part yourself.
that's how they do it here in bama.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

drtyTshrt said:


> heres a couple pics. The silver stuff in the center of the pic is the material that I was makeing the heat barriers out of. the last pic is where the motor was supposed to be.


ive never seen anything like that (the motor melted to nothing..)
shows you what the most durable parts are there...
i see a crank and transmission pieces.. dang..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah that aluminum block didnt fare to well in that battle


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

wheres the diff?


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

man I am so sorry I will pray for you guys just glad no one got hurt


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i see some planetary gears there from the winch. 
nothing from the diff looks identifiable i think i see the diff lock lever.. or where it attached


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the lose, glad no one was hurt either. That was one hot fire to melt the motor like that!!


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that bud! I've never met you, but I'm only 10 min away if you need some kind of help!

Brenton


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Real sorry to hear that mate......I hope insurance covers it all for you. Good luck and all the best.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sucks man.

I can make out the crank and maybe the through shaft and a few tranny gears...

Maybe you can come out good on the insurance.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

The insurance man came today and did his thing. He left a check to get started with the clean up and seems to think that everything is covered. When I questioned the Brute he said he was not sure about tagged and licened vechicles, but I explained to him that it and my sons motorcycle and My karting stuff is a motorsport hobby just like the baseball equipment and fishing equipment that he is going to cover. He made a note and agreed with me. He was a young guy and very understanding not like other adjusters I have delt with before.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss but atleast the ins man is being decent about it not like some ive delt with


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Again sorry to hear about that. Glad no one was hurt. On a lighter note it looks like the heat barrier stuff you was trying to sell will hold up to any amount of heat. Hope the ins. covers everything & give ya some to boot.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

drtj said:


> Again sorry to hear about that. Glad no one was hurt. On a lighter note it looks like the heat barrier stuff you was trying to sell will hold up to any amount of heat. Hope the ins. covers everything & give ya some to boot.


I have Faith all is going to be well. LOL at the heat barriers. A picture is worth a thousand words. I had three sets boxed and ready to ship the night the fire happened. No one showed any intrest until the first of this year.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you work at Gulfstream?

Brenton


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

A man can accumulate lots of "stuff" in 30 years. Hopefully you remember to claim everything. I had something similar happen to me several years back although not near as bad as what you've experienced. My shop caught fire and after settling with State Farm, I came out on the winning end of that situation. Glad nobody was injured or worse.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

94blacksnk said:


> Do you work at Gulfstream?
> 
> Brenton


yes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

suck. hope they write you a big ole check! If they do, you should build a BIGGER barn!! :rockn:


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Good to hear at least the ball is rolling. And my offer still stands to come down and help as needed. Just let me know. 

-Greg


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry for your lost man! Hope the insurance goes through how it should.. i kno how you feel when you start trying to remember wat all was in the shop.. hasnt happened to me personally but when i was in high school our ag shop burnt and it wasnt a easy thing to do.. hope all goes well man


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry to hear, hope the insurance guy does you right


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

luckily for me I had done allot of spring cleaning when the brute went down earlier last year. Getting ready for the big rebuild. I had a place for everything thing and everything was in its place. 5s for those in the know. My list is pretty detailed and the insurance man could tell I was not just some pack rat. He was very understanding.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

99.5% complete just need doors and electricity. And a new BF but I really want the new Can Am.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats a nice shop!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice shop. glad things are coming back together for you.
the fire also proved your claim about that heat sheild material! that stuff is legit!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man-cave....with a pool....NICE!!! :rockn:


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Man-cave....with a pool....NICE!!! :rockn:


My son calls it the man cave. To me its still the barn. I gots to put me in some of them electrical plug ins like IB has. Isn't he the one with 1000 ways to fry


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> My son calls it the man cave. To me its still the barn. I gots to put me in some of them electrical plug ins like IB has. Isn't he the one with 1000 ways to fry


 
LOL....Yeah...I think so...


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice turn out on the new "Barn".... I hope the adjusters took care of ya.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

primetime1267 said:


> Nice turn out on the new "Barn".... I hope the adjusters took care of ya.


Yes unbelieveable. I am about $1500 over budget. from what the Insurance gave me to rebuild. Still have the contents check. I was treated 100% fair.


----------

